# سلطان المسيح



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث
سلطان المسيح على الطبيعة

    كان للسيد المسيح سلطان على الطبيعة من كل ناحية: سلطان على البحر وعلى الرياح والأمواج، وسلطان على النبات والحيوان، وسلطان على النور، وعلى الأرض والصخور، وسلطان على الأبواب المغلقة، وسلطان على قوانين الطبيعة. وكان يأمر فيطاع، كصاحب سلطان، يدل على لاهوته.


    1  سلطانه على البحر والرياح والأمواج:

    أ  يقول مارمرقس الإنجيلي " حدث نوء عظيم، فكانت الأمواج تضرب السفينة حتى صارت تمتلئ " فلما خاف التلاميذ، ماذا فعل الرب؟ " قام وانتهر الريح وقال للبحر: اسكت ابكم. فسكت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم" (مر4: 37، 39). وكان تأثير ذلك على الركاب أنهم قالوا " من هو هذا؟! فإن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه" (مر4: 41). حقاً من له سلطان على البحر والرياح والأمواج، يأمرها وينتهرها فتطيع إلا يذكرنا هذا بقول المزمور " أيها الرب إله الجنود، من مثلك قوي؟... أنت متسلط على كبرياء البحر، عند ارتفاع لججة، أنت تسكنها" (مز89: 8، 9).

    ب  من سلطته أيضاً على البحر، قول يوحنا الإنجيلي أيضاً " وكان الظلام قد أقبل. ولم يكن يسوع قد أتى إليهم. وهاج البحر من ريح شديدة تهب. فلما كانوا قد جدفوا نحو خمس وعشرين غلوة أو ثلاثين، نظروا يسوع ماشياً على البحر، مقترباً إلى السفينة فخافوا" (يو6: 17  19). ويقول القديس مرقس عن هذه المعجزة " ولما صار المساء كانت السفينة في وسط البحر وهو على البر وحده. ورآهم معذبين في الجذف، لأن الريح كانت ضدهم وفي الهزيع الرابع أتاهم ماشياً على البحر... فصرخوا فصعد إليهم إليك إلى السفينة، فسكنت الريح. فبهتوا وتعجبوا في أنفسهم جداً إلى الغاية" (مر6: 47  51).

    ج  والسيد المسيح لم يكتف فقط بالمشي على الماء، إنما جعل القديس بطرس الرسول أن يمشي أيضاً معه على الماء. ولما خاف وبدأ يسقط، أقامه من البحر. قال له بطرس يا سيد إن كنت أنت هو، فمرني أن آتى  إليك على الماء، فقال تعال. فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء... ولكن لما رأي الريح شديدة خاف. ولما ابتدأ يغرق صرخ قائلاً يارب نجني. ففي الحال مد يسوع يده وأمسك به... ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح" (متى14: 25  32).

    كل هذا طبعاً بسلطانه، بقواته الخاصة، قوة لاهوته... أين هنا الحديث في الطبيعة عن قوانين الجاذبية؟ أليست هذه القوانين أيضاً من صنعه؟ لأن " كل شئ به كان" (يو1: 3)...


    2  كذلك لا ننسي ما حدث للطبيعة أثناء صلبه، من حيث زلزلة الأرض، وتشقق الصخور، وشق حجاب الهيكل (متى27: 51). وكيف حدثت ظلمة على الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة حتى الساعة التاسعة (مر15: 33)، (لو23: 44، 45).


    3  كما ظهر سلطانه أيضاً في معجزات صيد السمك الكثير، عند دعوة بطرس (لو5: 4  7) وبعد القيامة (يو21: 5  11). ويفهم من هذا سلطانه على الحيوان أيضاً. يعرف أين يوجد السمك، وكيف يجمعه في مكان واحد لتلقطه الشباك.


    4  ومن سلطان المسيح على الطبيعة، أنه لعن التينة فيبست في الحال (متى21: 19). وهنا تبدو سلطته على النبات.


    5  وسلطته على الطبيعة تبدو أيضاً في شفائه للأمراض وبخاصة التي لا شفاء منها، بمجرد أمره أو لمسه أو مشيئته، كما شفي المرضي بالبرص، والعمي والخرس والبكم والصم، وكما أقام الأعرج والمفلوج...


    6  ومن سلطانه على الطبيعة أيضاً:

    صعوده إلى السماء، ليس فقط في (أع1: 9)، (مر16: 19). وإنما أيضاً في (يو3: 13).


    7  ومن سلطان المسيح أيضاً على الطبيعة، دخوله على التلاميذ بعد القيامة والأبواب مغلقة (يو20: 19). وكذلك في قيامته، خروجه من القبر وهو مغلق وعليه حجر عظيم... كل هذا بسلطانه وبقوة لاهوته...


:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلطان المسيح على الملائكة

1  في الاصحاحين الأول والثاني من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يشرح القديس بولس الرسول كيف أن السيد المسيح أعظم من الملائكة (عب1: 4). بأدلة تثبت لاهوته من حيث هو الابن، وعن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وقد قيل عنه كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور، وكل شئ قد وضع تحت قدميه...


2  وبعد التجربة على الجبل قيل " وصارت الملائكة تخدمه" (مر1: 13) " وإذ ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه" (متى4: 11).
  وقد قيل في خضوع الملائكة له "... يسوع المسيح الذي هو في يمين الله. إذ قد مضي إلى السماء، وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له" (1بط3: 21، 22). فمن هو هذا الذي تخدمه الملائكة، وتخضع له ملائكة وسلاطين وقوات، إلا أن يكون هو الله وحده؟‍‍!


4  وقيل عنه " لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله" (عب1: 6). كما قيل عنه في موضع آخر أنه تجثو باسمه كل ركبة مما في السماء... (فى2: 10). ولا يمكن أن الملائكة تسجد وتجثو إلا لله وحده.

وقيل في سفر الرؤيا حيوانات، والأربعة والعشرين كاهناً سجدوا له وهم يترنمون " مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح ختومه" (رؤ5: 8).

5  وقد قيل في أكثر من موضع أن الملائكة هم ملائكته وهو يرسلهم.

أ  ففي (متى13: 41، 42) " يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم ويطرحونهم في أتون النار " من ذا الذي له سلطان أن يرسل الملائكة في الدينونة إلا الله وحده؟

ب  وفي (متى24: 30، 31) " ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختار يه من الأربع رياح، من أقاصي السموات إلى إقصائها ".

ونلاحظ هنا أن الملائكة هم ملائكته، والملكوت هو ملكوته، والمختارين هم مختاره. وهذا لا يمكن أن ينطبق على إنسان ولا على مخلوق أياً كان...


6  هذا التعبير خاص بالله وحده. فالملائكة هم ملائكة الله.

فالمزمور يقول " باركوا الرب يا ملائكته" (مز103: 20). ويقول أيضاً الصانع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه ناراً تلتهب" (مز104: 4) (عب1: 7). وقيل أيضاً " يوصي ملائكته بك فعلي أيديهم يحملونك" (مز91: 11) (متى4: 6).. وقال السيد المسيح نفسه " من يغلب سيلبس ثياباً بيضاً وسأعترف باسمه أمام أبى وأمام ملائكته" (رؤ3: 5). والله هو الذي يرسل ملائكته فيقول دانيال النبي " ألهي أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود" (دا6: 22).

فكيف تكون الملائكة ملائكة الله، وملائكة المسيح في نفس الوقت،

 إلا لو كان الاثنان واحداً، وعندنا شاهد جميل في آخر سفر الرؤيا يقول " والرب إله الأنبياء القديسين أرسل ملاكه ليري عبيده ما ينبغي أن يكون" (رؤ22: 6). وفي نفس الإصحاح " أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور" (رؤ22: 16) قارن أيضاً مع (رؤ1: 1).


:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلطان المسيح المُطلَق

تحدثنا عن صفات المسيح اللاهوتية، التي تثبت لاهوته، والتي هي من صفات الله وحده، من حيث هو فوق الزمن، في أزليته، وأبديته، ومن حيث وجوده في كل مكان، ومن حيث بنوته للآب... ننتقل إلى فصل آخر له تفاصيل كثيرة. وهو إثبات لاهوت المسيح من جهة سلطانه المطلق في نواح متعددة... فنتحدث عن سلطان على الخليقة: سلطانه على الطبيعة وعلى الحياة والموت، وسلطانه على الملائكة، وعلى الشياطين. كذلك سلطانه على الشريعة، وعلى الملكوت، يضاف إلى هذا سلطانه على نفسه.

:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلطان المسيح على الشياطين



  ومن أمثلة ذلك الإنسان الذي كان عليه روح نجس في مجمع كفر ناحوم هذا الروح صرخ قائلاً " آه، ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري. أتيت لتهلكنا. أنا أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله" (مر1: 22، 24). وانظر أيضاً (مر3: 11).



  وهكذا أيضاً مع المجنونين الهائجين من القبور في كورة الجرجسيين " حتى لم يكن أحد يقدر أن يجتاز من تلك الطريق " هذان لما أبصرا السيد " صرخا قائلين: ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله. أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا" (متى8: 29). فسمح الرب أن الشياطين التي في هذين المجنونين تخرج منها وتمضي إلى قطيع الخنازير...





ففي كفر ناحوم، انتهر الروح النجس قائلاً " اخرس واخرج منه" (مر1: 25). مع لجيئون " أمر الروح النجس أن يخرج من الإنسان" (لو8: 29، 31). وفي إخراج الروح الأخرس، انتهره قائلاً " أيها الروح الأخرس الأصم، أنا آمرك أخرج منه ولا تدخله أيضاً" (مر9: 29). كذلك في حالة الصبي الذي كان يمزقه الشيطان ويصرعه " انتهر الروح النجس، وشفي الصبي وسلمه إلى أبيه" (لو9: 42، 43). وفي كل تلك الحالات كانت الأرواح النجسة أي الشياطين تطيع أمره وتخرج في الحال. هذا السلطان لا يمكن أن يكون لإنسان.





مثلما قال له الرسل " يا رب، حتي الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك" (لو10: 17). ذلك لأنه كان قد أعطاهم سلطاناً على قوة العدو (لو10: 11). وهذا هو الفرق بين الرب والبشر في إخراج الشياطين: هو يخرجهم بأمره، وهم لا يخرجون بأمرهم، إنما بسلطانه هو. وفي هذا قال عن المؤمنين به " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي" (مر16: 17). ولعل من أجمل الأمثلة على ذلك: قصة الجارية التي كان عليها روح عرافة، وكانت تتبع بولس الرسول. يقول سفر أعمال الرسل أن القديس بولس " التفت إلى الروح وقال: أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها فخرج في تلك الساعة" (أع16: 18).





إما أنهم شياطين صراحة، أو أرواح نجسه، أو مجانين. كما يتضح من الأمثلة السابقة... وأيضاً قارن (لو10: 17، 20)، (مر7: 25، 26، 29)، (لو8: 29، 30)، (لو9: 42)، (لو10: 17، 20)، (متى10: 1، 8).


:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

- سلطان المسيح على الشريعة



وقد منح الله الشريعة منذ البدء. وهو الذي سلمها مكتوبة لموسي النبي (خر20).





في العظة على الجبل، وفي قوله لتلاميذه " وصيه جديدة أنا أعطيكم..." (يو13: 34) وفي كل التعاليم الروحية التي تركها، وقيل إنه فيها " كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتيبة" (متى7: 28).





يتضح في عبارته العجيبة القوية التي تكررت مراراً في العظة على الجبل " سمعتم إنه قيل للقدماء... أما أنا فأقول لكم..." (متى5: 22، 27، 32، 34، 39، 44). ليس لأحد مطلقاً سلطان كهذا على شريعة الله، إلا الله وحده.























سلطان المسيح على الحياة والموت





قال " أنا هو القيامة والحياة " من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. ومن كان حياً وآمن بي، لن يموت إلى الأبد" (لو11: 25، 26). وقال أيضاً أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). فهل يستطيع بشري أ يقول " أنا الحياة والقيامة والحق "؟!


:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلطان المسيح على نفسه





وهو الذي قال " ها كل الأنفس هي لي" (حز18: 14).

وقال عنه بولس الرسول إنه أبو الأرواح، فقال " أفلا نخضع بالأولي لأبي الأرواح فنحيا" (عب12: 9).





هل يجرؤ إنسان أن يدعي هذا السلطان؟ إن السيد المسيح هو وحده الذي قال هذه العبارة لأنه هو الله.









شهادة معجزات السيد المسيح



إن معجزات السيد المسيح لا تعد يوحنا الرسولي في خاتمة إنجيله " آيات أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع قدام تلاميذه ولم تكتب في هذا الكتاب " (يو20: 30)، " وأشياء أخرى كثيرة صنعها يسوع، إن كتبت واحدة فواحدة، فلست أظن إن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو21: 25). وكمثال ذلك يقول القديس لوقا الإنجيلي " وعند غروب الشمس، كان كل الذين عندهم مرضي بأنواع أمراض كثيرة يقدمونهم إليه. فكان يضع يديه على كل واحد فيشفيهم" (لو4: 40) هنا معجزات بالجملة لا تحصي. وورد عن ذلك في إنجيل مرقس " ولما صار المساء إذ غربت الشمس، قدموا إليه جميع السقماء والمجانين. وكانت المدينة كلها مجتمعة على الباب. فسفي كثيرين كانوا مرضي بأمراض مختلفة. وأخرج شياطين كثيرة..." (مر1: 32 34).



إذن نحن هنا نقتصر على إثبات لاهوت المسيح من المعجزات القليلة التي دونت في الأناجيل.





منها معجزات الخلق، وإقامة الموتى، والمشي على الماء، وانتهار الرياح والأمواج والبحر، والصعود إلى السماء، والنزول منها، والدخول من الأبواب المغلقة، والولادة من عذراء، واخرج الشياطين، وتفتيح أعين العميان، وشفاء الأمراض التي مرت عليها 38 سنة أو 18 سنة وفشل فيها الطب. وباختصار كما قال متي الإنجيلي " كل مرض وكل ضعف، في جميع السقماء والمجانين.. ". من ذا الذي يقدر أن يشفي كل مرض، ويكون له سلطان على الطبيعة والشياطين بهذا التنوع وبهذا القدر، إلا الإله الذي خلق هذه الطبيعة؟





في شفاء حماه بطرس من الحمي الشديدة " انتهر الحمي، فتركتها. وفي الحال قامت وخدمتهم" (لو4: 39). هنا المرض ينتهي بمجرد أمره أو انتهاره. وفي شفاء صاحب اليد اليابسة، قال للرجل " مد يدك. ففعل هكذا، فعادت يده صحيحة" (لو6: 10). بمجرد الأمر تمت معجزة يعجز الطب كله أمامها. وفي إخراج الأرواح النجسة، كان يستخدم أيضاً الأمر والانتهار فيخرجون. ولذلك قيل عنه إنه " بسلطان يأمر حتي الأرواح النجسة فتطيعه" (مر1: 27). وكذلك في إسكات الأمواج وتهدئه البحر، استخدم الأمر أيضاً " انتهر الريح وقال للبحر: اسكت ابكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم" (مر4: 39).

والأمر بالنسبة إلى الطبيعة والأمراض والعاهات، لا يمكن أن يصدر من إنسان. فهذا سلطان إلهي، كثيراً ما كان يجعل المشاهدين يعترفون بلا هوته، كما سبق وذكرنا...





ففي إقامة ابنه يايرس، قال لها " طابيثا قومي " أي صبية لك أقول قومي وللوقت قامت الصبية ومشت" (مر5: 41، 42)، فابطل الموت بأمره، وأعاد الحياة بأمره. وكذلك في إقامة ابن أرمله نايين " قال أيها الشاب لك أقول قم. فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم" (لو7: 14، 15). وفي إقامة لعازر، قال له بصوت عظيم " لعازر لم خارجاً " فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات باقمطة..." (لو1: 43، 44).





كما قيل " فكان يضع يديه على كل أحد فيشفيهم" (لو4: 40). وملخس عبد رئيس الكهنة لما قطعت أذنه " لمس أذنه وأبرأها" (لو22: 51). وفي شفاء الأعميين لمس أعينهما، فللوقت أبصرت أعينهما وتبعاه" (متى20: 34).. ولما وضع يديه على أعمي بيت صيدا أبصر (مر8: 25). ونازفة الدم التي أنفقت كل أموالها على الأطباء بلا فائدة، مجرد أن لمست هدب ثوبه " جف ينبوع دمها وبرئت" (مر5: 29).





كما حدث في تطهير الذي صرخ قائلاً له " إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني " فتحنن ومد يده ولمسه وقال له " أريد فاطهر" (مر1: 41)، وللوقت طهر برصه (متى8: 2، 3). وفي معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل، خلقت مادة جديدة بمجرد إرادته، حتى بدون أمر، وبدون لمس. لمجرد أنه أراد في داخله (يو2: 7 9).





كان يعملها بقوته الذاتية، بقوة لا هوته، والمعجزة الوحيدة التي سبقتها مخاطبة الآب. كانت إقامة لعازر من الموت. ولعل السبب في ذلك، أنه أراد إخفاء لاهوته عن الشيطان، وكان بينه وبين الصليب أيام قلائل. كما أنه إن وجدت فى كل معجزاته العديدة جداً معجزة وحيدة فيه صلاة فلعلها لتعليمنا أن نصلى. ولعل فيها رداً على أعدائه الذين كانوا يتهمونه باستخدام قوة الشيطان في معجزاته. ومع ذلك فإنه في إقامة لعازر استخدم الآمر أيضاً، فقال " لعازر هلم خارجاً" (يو11: 43). وفي معجزة اشباع الجموع قيل إنه نظر إلى فوق، وأنه شكر وبارك (مر6: 41) (متي 15: 36). ولم يذكر في إحدى هاتين المعجزتين أنه صلي. أما النظر إلى فوق ومباركة الطعام قبل الأكل منه، فلعل هذا لتعليمنا...





كما حدث في شفاء الأعرج الذي يستعطي على باب الجميل، إذ قال له القديس بطرس " ليس لي فضه ولا ذهب. ولكن الذي لي فإياه أعطيك. باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش..." (أع3: 6). وأيضاً يطهر من قول السيد المسيح " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي" (مر16: 17).





هو يجري المعجزة بقوته الذاتية. أما التلاميذ فكانت معجزاتهم باسم المسيح، أو بالقوة التي أخذوها منه، بسلطانه هو. فالقوة ترجع إليه. ولهذا قال بولس الرسول " أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني" (في4: 13).

هذا السلطان منحه الرب لتلاميذه إذ " اعطاهم سلطاناً على أرواح نجسه حتي يخرجوها، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" (متى10: 1). وقال للاثنى عشر " اشفوا مرضي. طهروا برصاً. أقيموا موتي. أخرجوا شياطين" (متى10: 8). وقال للسبعين أيضا " ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناً لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو" (لو10: 19).





فقال " صدقوني أني أنا في الآب في. وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها" (يو14: 11). وقال لليهود " إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي، فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآمنوا بالأعمال، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه" (يو10: 37، 38). وقوله " أعمل أعمال أبي " تعني أنه يعمل أعمال الله ذاته. وهذا دليل أكيد على لا هوته.

لذلك فهو يلوم اليهود قائلاً " لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري ولم تكن لهم خطية" (يو15: 24). هذه الأعمال التي لم يعملها أحد من قبل، هي الأعمال الإلهية التي قال عنها " أعمل أعمال أبي" (يو10: 37).

وهو بهذا يعلن أن معجزاته دليل على لاهوته.





فقد طوب إيمان قائد المائة الذي قال له " قل كلمة فقط غلامي" (متى8: 8)، وكان غلامه، مطروحاً في البيت مفلوجاً متعذباً جداً "... وأعطاه السيد وعداً بشفاه غلامه، فبرأ غلامه من تلك الساعة. وقال السيد: " الحق أقول لكم لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيماناً بمقدار هذا" (متى8: 10). وحقاً إيمان قائد المائة هذا كان عجيباً. لقد آمن أن المسيح بمجرد أن يقول كلمة، فإن هذه الكلمة تقدر أن تشفي غلامه من بعد، دون أن يلمسه أو يضع يده عليه يباركه. يكفي مجرد الأمر. والمسيح طوب هذا الإيمان، وحققه بشفاء الغلام.





إن السيد المسيح كان يصنع المعجزات الخارقة جداً. وفي نفس الوقت يقول " أنا والأب واحد" (يو10: 30) " من رآني فقد رأي الآب" (يو14: 9). وإن له سلطان على مغفرة الخطايا (مر2: 10). وكان يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (يو3: 16، 18) وأنه صعد إلى السماء، ونزل من السماء، وهو موجود في السماء (يو3: 13). وأنه سيأتي على سحاب السماء، ويرسل ملائكته لجمع مختار يه (متى24: 30، 31). فلو كان كلامه غير صادق، ما كان يقدر أن يجري المعجزات بعده.. إن كان بكلامه هذا قد نسب إلى نفسه سلطان الله وصفاته عن غير حق، ما كان يقدر بعد ذلك على صنع المعجزات.





من حيث ولادته من عذراء (اش7: 14) الأمر الفريد في تاريخ العالم كله، فلا هو حدث قبله ولا بعده. وكذلك بشر بميلاده نجم غير عادي (متى2: 2 10). وسجد له المجوس. وفي طفولته اذهل شيوخ اليهود (لو2: 47). كذلك كان المسيح معجزة في عماده (متى3). وفي التجلي على جبل طابور (مر149 8). وفي قيامته (مر16) ودخوله على تلاميذه والأبواب مغلقة (يو20: 19). وكان معجزة في صعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب (مر16: 19). حياته كلها سلسلة من المعجزات تدل على لا هوته الذي كان متحداً بناسوته طوال الفترة التي ظهر في الجسد، وإلى الأبد أيضاً.


المسيح هو صاحب الملكوت





ونحن نصلي في الربية قائلين للآب السماوي " ليأت ملكوتك" (متى6: 10). ويقول الرسول ".. الله الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده" (1تس2: 12) انظر أيضاً (يع2: 5) وقول ربنا يسوع المسيح ".. ملكوت أبي" (متى26: 29). أنظر أيضاً (متى13: 43). وعبارة (ملكوت الله) في مواضع عديدة منها (لو13: 18، 20، 28، 29).



فيقول " الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قوماً لا يذقون الموت يروا ابن الإنسان آتياً في ملكوته" (متى16: 28). هذا عن انتشار ملكوته على الأرض. ويقول الرب نفسه " هكذا في إنقضاء العالم: يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته، جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم، ويطرحونهم في أتون النار" (متى13: 41، 42).







إذن فالملكوت هو ملكوت الآب، وهو ملكوت المسيح، ماذا نستنتج إذن: هل استطاع بشري أن يتكلم عن ملكوته، ملكوت روحي في الأرض، وملكوت أبدي في السماء، ما لن يزول، وما لن ينقرض، فيه الملائكة ملائكته، وفيه المختارون مختاروه" (متى24: 31).​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

على التمييز


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى *
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

لمرورك

وتشجيعك
يسوع معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

لمرورك


يسوع معاكم*


----------

